# Here are 30 reasons why you should be considering Power BI



## Matt Allington

A friend asked me for some help to justify why a company should look into Power BI. I came up with 30 reasons (almost), and thought others may also appreciate reading this. 

The Top 30 Reasons You Should Be Considering Power BI - Excelerator BI


----------



## KJP0422

Could someone out there write a book or something that shows you an Excel Function and what its DAX Counterpart is!   I would buy it immediately


----------



## Matt Allington

The software products are not the same.  Where the language is the same they have used the same function name.  eg SUM().  Where the language is different, there is a new name eg CALCULATE().  My advice is that a quick reference guide is not a substitute for learning Power Pivot from the beginning.  If you learn from the beginning (reading my book or some other book), then by the time you are done you won't need the reference guide.  If you were able to find a reference guide, you would get to a point (at some stage) where you no longer understand what is going on and you have to read the DAX book anyway.  I have taught thousands of people the DAX language. Trust me, you need to start from the beginning at some stage, so why not now?


----------



## KJP0422

Hi Matt,

I understand your comments and I am in the process of learning all of it......   It would be so nice though to see similar functionality listed side by side in example:  VLOOKUP then the DAX Function.   Those of us who are out in the fields don't have the time to go through and do the research.  

Just my humble opinion.  Take it for what's it worth (maybe I will create one and post it)

Thanks for responding


----------



## Matt Allington

KJP0422 said:


> Could someone out there write a book or something that shows you an Excel Function and what its DAX Counterpart is!   I would buy it immediately


 This book is on my to-do list.  If all goes well this year, I will write it.


----------



## lezawang

KJP0422 said:


> Could someone out there write a book or something that shows you an Excel Function and what its DAX Counterpart is!   I would buy it immediately


I was thinking the same exactly.


----------



## JamesRonald

Matt, Good post! It's a great list to learn the actual reasons why a business should adopt Power BI for its business intelligence solution. I have begun frequently revisiting your site to discover more stuff about Power BI. Thank you.


----------



## Skippy721

Matt Allington said:


> A friend asked me for some help to justify why a company should look into Power BI. I came up with 30 reasons (almost), and thought others may also appreciate reading this.
> 
> The Top 30 Reasons You Should Be Considering Power BI - Excelerator BI


I am supposed to start learning power bi soon


----------



## Matt Allington

Skippy721 said:


> I am supposed to start learning power bi soon


I have great training at Home if you are intersted.


----------



## datatronics505

I gasped when I saw support for running Python scripts in Power BI. But then saw that you need to copy/paste your Python script into the BI envorment... lol! A Python script running in BI's Advanced Editor, yey! Wait, you need to paste your Python script into the editor?! Lol!


----------

